# What have you learned?



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since becoming a APC member, _What is the most important information/lesson you have learned about planted tanks? _

I have learned a lot about fertilizing... To not be afraid to increase the amounts that are used & to be consistent. By doing so I have two tanks that are virtually algae free.

Now its your turn to share [smilie=n:


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

I've learned so many things from this site. The most important lesson I’ve learned is PATIENCE. Most changes aren't expressed right away, and it's usually to start off slow and work your way up. Many algae blooms could have been avoided if I just followed this.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I learned everything thing from here about plants and their care. How co2/NKP and TE/light go together.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

Florite and EcoComplete really do work!
Don't...really...DON'T use anything to adjust your pH.
Better lighting helps a lot.
DIY CO2 is good!
Smaller fish make tanks look bigger.
Goldfish should be in ponds.
I've learned how to generally lay out an aquascape (and can apply that to my garden in the spring).
Jungle vals grow like mad!

And... I CAN grow plants!!


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

I learned everything about planted tanks. From CO2 to Ferts, a whole lot of water chemistry. and the most important: Patience and Consistency is the key to an algae free tank.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Have everything you need on hand when starting a new aquarium.

Buy the best lighting system you can afford
Buy the aquarium
Buy a decent quality filter
Buy a pressurized CO2 system
Buy a decent quality substrate
Buy a range of DIY chemical fertilizers as well as any ready-made such as Flourish or TMG etc
Do not skimp on plants,_ buy enough_ and buy the right ones. Hold until ready for a complete planting.

Be consistent and record the events in a journal

Do it, write it, teach it or preach it. Doing it is most fun. :razz:

Andrew Cribb


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

I learned when using a lighted tank requires alot more nutrients.Had alot of algae issues due to this.As well as keeping thing balanced as with micro/macro dosing''This took awhile''im sure others agree with me on this.


----------



## gsander (Dec 18, 2004)

*what i have learned*

I have learned patience, and that freshwater ecosystems are just as rewarding as saltwater eco's, and hey, some of the fish are just as colorful. I've learned about supplements, and lighting for various systems. I've learned new symbols like PO and Fe, I'm afraid I'm becoming a scientist. Who? Me? I've also learned that everyone is a critic and has something to share whether it be of value or not, but that is what posting is all about. I've learned that no question is stupid as that is how we learn. I've made new friends with shared interest and find myself checking in daily to learn more about this facinating hobby.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

pineapple said:


> Have everything you need on hand when starting a new aquarium.
> 
> Buy the best lighting system you can afford
> Buy the aquarium
> ...


Read this list, read it again. Then before you start with number 1, READ THIS LIST AGAIN. I learned the hard way


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Great!... Everyone has learned so much, I'm glad to hear that APC has been such a big help. Reading over the post I see that patience and consistency is high on the list. 

OK, for those who have not shared yet; lets hear from you. :razz:


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Patience and consistency - they are definitely high on my list as well. All of the things others have previously mentioned ring true in my ears. I might add that I have learned there are few things that I happen upon in my experiences that others have not already experienced. This has taught me to (1) search the archives, (2) ask questions, and (3) ask more questions. Even when I think I have a good solution to a problem, I often discover someone else has looked at the situation from a different perspective and has discovered a better solution. 

I have also learned that all of our community's members, regardless of our level of experience, have something we can contribute. So, to all newbies out there who may lack confidence, please don't hesitate to share. One just might learn something in the process - I know I have and continue to do so everyday.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Rob G said:


> I have also learned that all of our community's members, regardless of our level of experience, have something we can contribute. So, to all newbies out there who may lack confidence, please don't hesitate to share. One just might learn something in the process - I know I have and continue to do so everyday.


Well said Rob, and I couldn't agree more.

The biggest things I've learned here:
How to better understand dosing ferts
How to aquascape for a more balanced looking tank
If you can afford it, go directly to pressurized C02, rather than puttering with DIY
Lots of little DIY projects that can save time and money


----------

